# Manual root filesystem specification



## pavelsmelovsky (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all.

I have a problem while system boot. (freebsd_1.jpg)
I installed my system on vmware player. Earlier I only installing FreeBSD 7.0, and have no problem...

First I try to use fsck(8) tool (*fsck -t ufs -y /dev/da0p4* - first to fix /etc partition and mount it). (freebsd_2.jpg)

Then I use fsck(8) for others partitions, and mounted them. (freebsd_3.jpg)

My /etc/fstab file look correctly (or not?) (freebsd_4_fstab)

But after reboot I see this problem again.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't put /etc/ on a separate filesystem. That's where the problem is.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2012)

Why did you put /etc in a separate partition?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2012)

Simulpost!


----------



## pavelsmelovsky (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for all! Problem solved.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2012)

To explain this a bit further, why it's a bad idea. Once the kernel is loaded the root (/) filesystem is mounted read-only. It then needs to access /etc/fstab to know which filesystems to mount so it can continue booting. Since that's on a separate (unmounted) filesystem the OS has no idea what to do next.


----------

